# 7/8 scale Nieuport 11



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 12, 2014)

I have been watching this former "sim pilot only" take the giant leap of learning to fly and build his own homebuilt aircraft for the past three years. It finally dawned on me today that some of you "might" be interested in the thread.
Building a Nieuport 11... @ the eaa forums


Here are some articles to give you a feel for Frank's personality.
Flight Sim to Flight Line | SimHQ
How to Participate in Flight Model / Damage Model Debates | SimHQ
Fratricide | SimHQ

More can be found @ SimHQ and at his website.
Dart's - New Page 2


Wheels


----------

